# Hornsey Rise Memorial Home, Wellsborough Jan 2015



## mookster (Jan 25, 2015)

After finishing our visit to the post office and enjoying a nice detour to Willington (no photos from me as I've been twice already) myself, OverArch and jo headed back down towards Leicester way and the sprawling Hornsey Rise Memorial Home situated in a small village near the city.

Hornsey Rise Memorial Home was run by the religious organisation Pilgrim Homes as a Christian care and respite home. Originally constructed for NATSOPA in 1921 it opened as a memorial to printers who fell in the first world war, it was later taken over by Pilgrim's Friend Society and closed in 2012. It's been pretty ransacked by the usual lot of pikeys and morons, but is still an interesting wander and made for a nice relaxed third and last explore of the day. It reminded me of Malvernbury in a way, but a lot more trashed and less decayed - and it's a lot bigger than it looks from the road, we spent a good while here poking around the maze of rooms.






































































































Thanks for looking, more here  https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157650059332057/​


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2015)

What a waste of a perfectly good place. Great pix as always and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Megaman (Jan 26, 2015)

That's a great site - probably difficult to cover in a day as its a huge site judging by the pics. I love the paint pods becoming moldy. An alternative penicillin source back in the day  Great stuff!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh wow, I thought this place was flattened years ago! 
Fantastic pics as always, good to see it still exist! 
Thanks for sharing Mooks


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 26, 2015)

nice mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great collection of shots.


----------



## cuboard (Jan 26, 2015)

Some cracking shots in here mate great report!


----------



## smiler (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd like a wander around here,most enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice one Mookie, looks like there's a bit of everything on offer there. I liked the nausea stickers especially.


----------



## King Al (Jan 27, 2015)

Great pics as always! Loads of interesting features, like the wood work in pic 3


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicely done 
Good to see again
looks like the vandals have got to it


----------



## Johnston (Dec 12, 2020)

Thank you for the wonderful photos. It makes me sad. I used to live there in my early 20's. My mother was the Matron/Manager who raised tens of thousands of pounds to bring the home up to modern standards. - installed a lift and had a staff of around 50 people (many part time). We used to have garden parties on the lawn with hundreds attending. I left in 1979 and my Mum & Dad in 1981. Dad and I worked in Leicester. Up the grand stairs turn left and the first bedroom on the right was mine. The door to the left on the top landing had a spiral staircase which led to a turret room you can see from the front of the main building - my favorite hideout!


----------



## wilksop (Dec 13, 2020)

Lovely building. Great shame not continued to be used.


----------

